# Zhou Xuan Yun performing Xingyiquan -  Video



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2012)

Wudang Daoist priest Zhou Xuan Yun performing Xingyiquan.


----------



## oaktree (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice form. Has great power and speed in his form.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2012)

I have been told by a reliable source that Xingyiquan is his favorite style


----------



## oaktree (Aug 14, 2012)

2 xingyi addicts what could go wrong :uhyeah:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2012)

oaktree said:


> 2 xingyi addicts what could go wrong :uhyeah:



There is another :yoda:


----------

